# Pennsylvania - 2016 Kubota RTVX 1100



## sns250 (Oct 28, 2009)

Selling our Kubota RTV with or without the plow and spreader. Located in Pittsburgh PA. All the info is in the Craigslist ad, feel free to PM me if interested.
https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/hvo/d/2016-kubota-rtv-x1100c/6772042490.html


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Good seller, takes very good care of his equipment.


----------



## HandLogger (Oct 22, 2007)

sns250 said:


> Selling our Kubota RTV with or without the plow and spreader. Located in Pittsburgh PA. All the info is in the Craigslist ad, feel free to PM me if interested.
> https://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/hvo/d/2016-kubota-rtv-x1100c/6772042490.html


I realize that I'm late here, but is this machine still available? If not, please do me a favor and send me quick reply. Thank you ~ Hand


----------

